# Confused :/



## Conceive81

Hi friends,

Haven't been on here for a while (have 4 year old twin girls). I have a question. We have struggled getting pregnant so we haven't been trying or preventing..here's what happened and would greatly appreciate any thoughts:

Had sex day before O
Felt cramping on 5dpo
Started testing 7-8dpo and nothing

In addition to the cramping in my uterus, I have sore boobs and lots of discharge. From your experiences, how soon will a potential bfp show up after implantation?


----------



## Sushai

I had an implantation dip followed by a massive temp rise, I got the faintest bfp the day after my temp rise. I too had some cramping and lots of discharge but no sore boobs. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Conceive81

Sushai said:


> I had an implantation dip followed by a massive temp rise, I got the faintest bfp the day after my temp rise. I too had some cramping and lots of discharge but no sore boobs. Hope that helps. Good luck!

Thanks Sushai, do you remember how long after your implantation dip you got your result?


----------



## Sushai

So it was two days after the dip. Its the first time Ive actually had an implantation dip and I compared it to lots of charts on FF and most show a positive test about two days after a dip.


----------



## Conceive81

Sushai said:


> So it was two days after the dip. Its the first time Ive actually had an implantation dip and I compared it to lots of charts on FF and most show a positive test about two days after a dip.


Hm, so I'd be past that although I didn't temp, I'm just going by the twinges!


----------



## Sushai

I had a two day dip on 7 and 8dpo and I got my ever so faint bfp at 10dpo, so very early. You know what they say, you arent out til af shows. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Conceive81

Ah, now I see what you mean. I'm technically 8dpo today, so it's still super early. I'll try again until AF is due this Sunday.


----------



## Sushai

I started testing at 7dpo and all of those were super negative. So youre still in with a big chance. Will be waiting to hear how you go.


----------



## Conceive81

I really appreciate the support! Thank you!


----------



## Conceive81

So, I would be 9po today. I tested with a rite aid family planning pregnancy test this morning and clearly saw a line. Saved my urine and went and got a frer (tested an hour later). Frer came out negative. 

Maybe it's because the rite aid test seems to be more sensitive?


----------



## Dill

Is the Rite-Aid test a blue or pink dye test?

The +/- test is 25miu, and the two line test is 50miu. FRER is 15miu, so it's quite a bit more sensitive to hcg than the Rite-Aid brand is.


----------



## Sushai

Did the line come up within the time limit?


----------



## Conceive81

Sushai, yes it did. Very clear. It was the only one I did with fmu right away. The others were about an hour after with the same urine but didn't seem to catch anything. Been testing throughout the day and nothing else is positive. So confusing.


----------



## Conceive81

It's a blue dye, but it is so obviously positive. I'm so confused.


----------



## Dill

Blue dye tests are notoriously unreliable and extremely prone to false positives and evap lines. :(


----------



## Conceive81

Yeah, I've heard that as well. This one came up right away but will try again in the morning!


----------



## Dill

Maybe try a different brand of pink dye test! Walmart carries a cheapie cassette test that only costs $.89 each, and I've always found them to be pretty reliable!


----------



## Conceive81

I used frer, ic, dollar tree, all are negative. I'm going to test again tomorrow but I'm thinking I'm out!


----------



## Dill

It's still super early, so don't count yourself out! :)


----------



## Sushai

Its still to early. You might have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Conceive81




----------



## Conceive81

I posted a pic of the rite aid test. The top one was fmu.


----------



## Conceive81

I read that the rite aid early result is 10 mlu.


----------



## Sushai

I see the line on the top one and something is catching my eye on the bottom one. Might just be your bfp. Try a pink dye with fmu. Good luck!


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm seeing lines there too, good luck :)


----------



## bdb84

I didn't get a vvvf "could this possibly be positive" test until the evening of 10dpo and even then it was hugely questionable. The tests were just a smidge darker with fmu on 11dpo but I finally got a positive FRER that evening. My smu and evening urine seem to yield the best results.


----------



## Conceive81

Well, took two ics This morning and they were stark white. 10 dpo today. Im so confused!


----------



## Sushai

Sorry about the stark white tests. I had the same happen as bdb84. My fmu tests kept coming negative but smu and evening urine showed a line. I finally got a positive with fmu around 12dpo but had positives since 10dpo with evening urine. Do you have any more tests to try in the evening?


----------



## Dill

ICs can be weird about how sensitive they actually are. I'm using 4 different brands of tests right now. FRER gave me a good positive at 10dpo (15miu), one IC dip strip gave me a vvvfl (10miu), one barely showed anything (25miu), and one IC midstream gave me a vvvfl (25miu). At 13dpo, my first brand of IC dip strips showed some progression but not a ton, the other still barely registered a positive at all, and the IC midstream gave me a nice strong BFP. So the ICs that gave me my first and strongest positive of the three IC brands I'm using isn't great for showing progression (even though it's supposed to be the most sensitive of all my tests), one is next to useless and barely shows anything at all ever, and the third wasn't good for an early positive but has been great for progression.

Go figure!

Anyway, what my rambling here is getting at is to not feel too discouraged if your ICs aren't picking up on much. They're cheap for a reason!


----------



## Conceive81

Thanks for the feedback ladies! I do have a first response left that Im waiting to use, my boobs are not sore anymore though, and my back is aching like Im about to have my period any minute. 

I am wondering if 
A) rite aid test was right and picked it up and hcg just hasnt doubled yet 
B) rite aid test is wrong

With the girls I showed around 9-10dpo because there were two. Im wondering if this might be because there is only one?

I type this as I feel period like cramps.


----------



## Dill

It's hard to say - blue dye tests are so unreliable! It could go either way. It could be that it was more sensitive than your ICs and picked it up when they couldn't. It could be that the test was dodgy.

Period-like cramps aren't usually a good sign, but you know, I had minor cramping for days this cycle and ended up pregnant. That's another "it can go either way" sort of thing!

Being in limbo and not knowing is the worst! FX that AF stays away and your FRER gives you a nice BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## Conceive81

It may still be early but my boobs feel fine now. Anyone else have symptoms come and go around 7-10dpo?


----------



## Dill

My breast pain was really consistent this cycle, but things like irritability and skin breakouts came and went in the 7-10dpo timeframe for me!


----------



## Conceive81

Would you believe I got a transparent line on the frer? See pic as I cant even explain it? What the heck? Did I manage to get all the weird tests?
This is driving me bananas!!!


----------



## Pocket

I am worried I may have the same problem. Took FRER two days ago, BFN, stark white (as you so aptly put it). This morning I took the same blue dye that you did, positive. Not dark but clearly there. I haven't tried another FRER yet. I will tomorrow (and probably tonight as well lol, I may be addicted). You're the third post today who got positive on that blue test and negatives on the pinks. Making me very nervous. Very nervous indeed. Will you test again in a few days? If you're not due AF yet, I wouldn't count you out!


----------



## Conceive81

Bonkers I tell you..bonkers.


----------



## Conceive81

I&#8217;m so sorry to hear you&#8217;re in my hell :( how many dpo are you?


----------



## Pocket

Conceive81 said:


> Im so sorry to hear youre in my hell :( how many dpo are you?

I have no idea. I miscarried at the end of January and have had weird bleeding/spotting since. I don't know if or when I ovulated! I don't even know when to count as my LMP!! If I count from the last time I had spotting, +14 days for average, then only 4 dpo! But that doesn't make any sense! I'm in limbo hell! I only tested because I haven't had a proper period and I've been so nauseous and tired. To my surprise it was positive! WHAT?! :wacko:


----------



## Conceive81

Im so sorry Pocket, that sounds awful! But congrats on your bfp!


----------



## Pocket

Conceive81 said:


> I&#8217;m so sorry Pocket, that sounds awful! But congrats on your bfp!

Yes I'm still in limbo land. Took a FRER and a blue dye both this morning. FRER BFN, blue dye was darker positive than yesterday. Really?

Have you tested again?


----------



## Dill

Pocket, I'd definitely recommend going in to get a blood test done. You may be pregnant, or you may have had a MMC that requires some cleanup. I had that happen with my "bad" miscarriage -- I bled for a month straight, and they did an ultrasound and found that my body was holding on to a second fertilized egg that never developed. And I was developing an infection from it. Sometimes our bodies need a little help recovering. :hugs:

conceive, I'm sorry things aren't any clearer for you today! Being in limbo is awful.


----------



## Conceive81

This is what I have from last night and this morning...


----------



## Dill

The top ones look like the brand I've been using. I see shadows on the bottom ones, but are they Wondfos?


----------



## Conceive81

Yep


----------



## Dill

I absolutely adored Wondfos when I was TTC DS, but I gave up on them this time! I had several different batches that were really nasty about giving me shadows. I even did a few while I wasn't in my TWW just to confirm that the tests were dodgy, and sure enough, shadows. Not on absolutely all of them, but it was so many that I started buying a different brand (which looks like your other pink-handled ICs).

I hate to say it, but I wouldn't trust the Wondfo shadows. They could definitely be real (I think I see something on the others - are they there in person?) but I wouldn't rely on just the Wondfos.


----------



## Sushai

As Dill says maybe try a different brand test. Good luck!


----------



## Pocket

Agreed. A different test. Or maybe a blood test as you told me? I'm headed to the OBGYN as soon as my referral from my primary doc goes through.


----------



## Conceive81

12 dpo...


----------



## Sushai

I see a faint line on that one!


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm definitely seeing a shadowy line on that one too! What are all your other tests showing??:)


----------



## Conceive81

Started bleeding today, bright red. I think it was either a chemical or this is some serous spotting.


----------



## Sushai

:hugs:


----------



## Pocket

fx for you. There's stories of spotting and keeping it so I'm shooting up a prayer for you.


----------



## Dill

:hugs: Hang in there.


----------

